# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Genacol helpt bij artrose!

## petra33

Zijn er hier al mensen bekend met het voedingssupplement Genacol?
Inmiddels slik ik het een aantal maanden, voor artrose in mn enkel.
7 jaar geleden (op mn 26e) heb ik artrose opgelopen na een val.
Jarenlang ziekenhuis in en ziekenhuis uit gelopen, uiteindelijk is er artrose geconstateerd. 
Dit najaar heb ik Genacol leren kennen en inmiddels kan ik mn medicijnen voor de artrose laten staan.
Ik ben zo enthousiast over dit produkt dat ik het nu ook verkoop.
In de winkels is het nog niet te koop, alleen via internet.

Kijk eens voor alle informatie en evt. bestellen vrijblijvend op de site:

www.mijnwebwinkel.nl/winkel/genacol

Bij vragen, mag er altijd gemaild worden.

----------


## petra33

Het kopje bovenaan de tekst moet zijn:

Genacol helpt oa bij artrose.

Het is nl voor heel veel aandoeningen die te maken hebben met de gewrichten en spieren te gebruiken en niet alleen specifiek bij artrose.

Dit ter aanvulling cq verduidelijking.

----------


## Sefi

Als ik het goed begrepen heb is Genacol = collageen, toch?
Ik heb het ook gebruikt en had goede berichten met betrekking tot mijn huid, maar het hielp me helaas niet voor mijn gewrichten.

----------


## petra33

Hallo Sefi,

Het klopt inderdaad Genacol collageen is.
Fijn dat het wel helpt voor de huid, maar jammer dat er geen waarneembare vooruitgang was met betrekking tot de gewrichten.
Het is wel zo, als er helemaal geen kraakbeen meer is door veroudering of een aandoening, dan kan het zich ook niet meer herstellen, maar als er nog iets van kraakbeen aanwezig is, wordt dat wel herstelt.
Ook ieders lichaam is anders, de 1 heeft maanden nodig voordat hij/zij iets merkt, terwijl het bij een ander al na 2 of 3 weken merkbaar is.
Toch adviseer ik: doorgaan met slikken van de capsules en evt. de gel smeren op pijnlijke gewrichten.

Bij vragen: gewoon stellen hoor.

----------

